# Wax Gassing/Clouding/Sweating



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Not sure what the correct technical term is, but I'm referring to the cloudy residue that can appear a number of hours after removing a wax.

What causes this, and how can it be avoided?

I've only noticed it with a couple of waxes, all of which have a higher than average nuba content, so presumably it's related to that?

Now I'm sure it's not a case of my layer being too thick - it was barely visible on black paint, and I buffed and re-buffed 1 hour later, yet I'm still having this cloudy appearance of some panels.

What causes this and how can it be cured? (No pun intended!)

Are some waxes more susceptible to this than others? It seems to be the 'more expensive' waxes, but I don't recall BOS having this issue...

Ideas? Thoughts?

It's very annoying!

Russ.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I used Collinite for the first time yesterday and also noticed this "cloud effect" you describe, soon buffed off though. Unless I'm mistaken Collinite is not high in Carnuba content which kinda blows your theory on that one.


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

As I mentioned in another thread recently, I used to get this problem quite badly with Vics concours. I found that I was putting it on slightly thick, and now don't get it whatsoever providing I go careful with the layer applied and go round after for a second buff with a spritz of chilled water.

Although my Vics problem seems to be thickness related, I too would be interested to know the answer to this problem, as it doesn't seem to be solely related to the thickness of the layer of wax initially applied.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

S500 said:


> I used Collinite for the first time yesterday and also noticed this "cloud effect" you describe, soon buffed off though. Unless I'm mistaken Collinite is not high in Carnuba content which kinda blows your theory on that one.


Depends on which collinite you used. 915 has a higher nuba content than 476


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've not tried water as a buffing aid - what's the logic behind that, out of interest?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I've not tried water as a buffing aid - what's the logic behind that, out of interest?


I used to get that with Simoniz original paste , but changing my application technique and cloth sorted it :thumb:


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

I picked it up from the spit shining threads when I was trying that method. It also used to be recommended by Z for helping with any gassing of their waxes (not sure if they still recommend it!). I'm not 100% sure of the logic if I'm honest, but it does seem to work!

A little more info here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=43552

Also: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=750245&postcount=26 is the idea I think!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's the Z waxes I'm having issues with - they now recommend Field Glaze after 1 hour, which I do, but I still get a touch of gassing a few hours later.

It's no big issue, but if I'm doing others' cars, then I don't want gassing wax to appear the next day...


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Are you waxing whilst the panels are hot/in direct sun?

I wax early evening when sun's quite low & not had the problem.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sometimes yes, but then sometimes I'm forced to... I guess I could use a different wax which is as susceptible to it...


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I've had this problem with SN and VP Artemis and i think it is more common on dark paint when its warm/hot IMO.
It is annoying when you have spent all day on your car to look out later on and see areas of gassed wax again


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I wax with ***** Cleaner Wax usually, i know it isn't an LSP but i do buff with chilled QD (in my case demon shine 50/50 with cold distilled water) through an old Flash bottle. The Flash bottle mists it nicely and it leaves a great finish, also the QD/water is slightly pic which could make some great beading shots.

the QD/Water mix really helps buffing. i think it'd help the gassing problem as apparently it removes unnecessary solvents also.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

alxg said:


> I've had this problem with SN and VP Artemis and i think it is more common on dark paint when its warm/hot IMO.
> It is annoying when you have spent all day on your car to look out later on and see areas of gassed wax again


Indeed, I had a problem with both of those too. It's just those and the Z waxes that seem to have the most problems.

BOS for example is a dream to use


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

It's normally caused by the top layer of wax crusting over (due to premature cure through heat like direct sunlight on a dar car or too thick of a layer being applied)

The application of field glaze is to soften the crust using the solvents in the field glaze to allow the underlying trapped wax solvents out.

If you have applied it too thick it can actually be better to strip it off and start again as a really thick layer can outgas for ages (weeks) 

If you can avoid application on a warm surface in direct sunlight it's much less common.

The use of LSP's that have different solvents in can help if you have to wax in the sunlight.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Jon

Do you know of any in particular which are fine used in direct sunlight? Sometimes I cannot avoid it


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Jon
> 
> Do you know of any in particular which are fine used in direct sunlight? Sometimes I cannot avoid it


Red Mist Tropical is fine if you have to protect in sunlight :thumb:


----------



## dschia (Sep 21, 2008)

I had that with AG hd wax and collinite 476 and I was doing the car under a shade with cool panel. But the climate in my country is 30-35 degree in the day and I suspect it has something to do with humidity. Nevertheless, these are 2 very good waxes..


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Use citrus bling prior to waxing this should solve any of thous problems. As epoch said use a thin layor of wax. 


Personally i have not seen this happen. But will try now to make it happen so i can better understand what is going on.

Citrus bling as a base work really well due to the product adding extra shine but is also alows you to take more time appling the wax to the whole car and then buff off. I've been using this process for the last couple of month or so and it work really well. The finish is much better artemis is much easier to work and so far its not effected the durability and now i don't expect it too.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Clearkote carnauba moose wax is sun friendly, like most of their products IIRC. I believe its the petroleum based nature of the products that helps in this regard - RMG, VMG etc.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i am slightly confused by this term clouding residue, is this all over the car or on just certain parts (wow sounding like a doctor here :lol
as im not sure if its the same thing that i have noticed. the only times i have noticed this is on the roof and both after using vic concs and 476. what would happend mid afternoon i would apply one of the above and then around 6-7pm i would notice only on the roof a cloudy condensation look, go out run finger over the roof and its slightly damp

now is that the wax gassing?

i asked this a while back and i cant remember the member who replied (i think it was Epoch or ls200(steve)) who gave a reply that it can be due to application techinique and/or the conditions. along the lines that if you apply the wax during warm'ish conditions and then as the temperature drops the wax tends to cure quickly than gradually thus forming a layer of thin crust which prevents wax from curing gradually ( i cant remember exactly what was said but ill have a hunt for that thread later on)

but strangely enough ive only noticed it with the above 2 waxes and its not always getting this cloudy residue evrytime just occasionally

i dont know if this the same as what you are experiencing Russ but for the cure i am not sure, have you tried applying it on a different day where the temp doesnt drop too quickly i.e. hot day then cool in the evening?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, it's fine on cooler days, but sometimes I have to wax on a hot, sunny day, so I was looking for a work around to the problem I guess, or recommendations as to which waxes are less prone to this.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

RussZS said:


> so I was looking for a work around to the problem I guess, or recommendations as to which waxes are less prone to this.


dont use it 476 or vic concs on a hot sunny day :lol:
but seriously i dont think of a way to overcome this but it is interesting to read that this clouding occurs with waxes with a higher carnuba content


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

ive had this happen a few time using 915, put it down to the heat.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

I had a bad time with this when using the Z waxes especially concours. I sold the lot ages ago and went over to Swissvax. 
Its also down to the silicone thats in Z waxes.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Phil H said:


> I had a bad time with this when using the Z waxes especially concours. I sold the lot ages ago and went over to Swissvax.
> Its also down to the silicone thats in Z waxes.


Thanks Phil - have you had any issues with the SV waxes at all?

When I had BOS I never had this issue from memory, it always served me well. The Glasur nails BOS on beading and sheeting, but this side effect is a touch annoying.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> *Clearkote carnauba moose wax is sun friendly*, like most of their products IIRC. I believe its the petroleum based nature of the products that helps in this regard - RMG, VMG etc.


It is yes, but ironically, it's also the 'worst' wax I've ever used for this 'outgassing / hazing' even when applied inside the garage (as I've spoke about on here a few times).

Natty's waxes are fine in the direct sun on warm/hot panels and I never had this problem throughout the use of a whole tin of the 'Red' and that was often applied in the sun. Megs #16 has occasionally suffered very slightly but it's always been after application in less than ideal conditions.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Phil - have you had any issues with the SV waxes at all?
> 
> When I had BOS I never had this issue from memory, it always served me well. The Glasur nails BOS on beading and sheeting, but this side effect is a touch annoying.


Nope not had this at all from SV waxes. No silicone in these.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Phil H said:


> Nope not had this at all from SV waxes. No silicone in these.


Where's your info coming from, Phil about Zym0l waxes containing silicone and Swissvax not? I'm not challenging your posts, I'm just genuinely interested, mate as I still use Z waxes occasionally


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Havent had z problems tbh . But ive only used japon and ebony, the only one that ive had problems is 915. If you leave it in a cool place for 24 hrs it doesnt do it, only if you leave it in the sun from the off. My thoughts are its the time taken to bond properly and the sun wont let the wax dry.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Phil H said:


> Nope not had this at all from SV waxes. No silicone in these.


Erm...neither do the big Z's...



s2kpaul said:


> Havent had z problems tbh . But ive only used japon and ebony, the only one that ive had problems is 915. If you leave it in a cool place for 24 hrs it doesnt do it, only if you leave it in the sun from the off. My thoughts are its the time taken to bond properly and the sun wont let the wax dry.


I've had no problems either with any of them...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

nortonski said:


> Erm...neither do the big Z's...


Cough


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Phil H said:


> Nope not had this at all from SV waxes. No silicone in these.


Cough


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

^^^ You wanna get some Covonia down you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Viper said:


> ^^^ You wanna get some Covonia down you :lol: :lol:


:lol:Nah it's full of silicones


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Cough


at least...not in the published ingredients...


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Viper said:


> Where's your info coming from, Phil about Zym0l waxes containing silicone and Swissvax not? I'm not challenging your posts, I'm just genuinely interested, mate as I still use Z waxes occasionally


When i was having major issues with Z concours the various people i spoke to also some from the states all mentioned the silicone within the wax causing smearing etc. 
I have kept my 4oz pot of destiny as i didnt have as much issues as with concours but it has had smearing/gassing on occasions. (Just love the smell of it )

I have had no issues with swissvax and they claim to contain no silicone.

If i'm wrong then i stand to be corrected.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

It takes quite a bit of detailing hours before one can identify the tell-tale signs of wax gassing. In my early days I used almost a whole jar of p21s concours before I realised it was gassing after an hour or so. 

Its generally a good idea to do a second wipe down after a couple of hours.

Just take a break, have your dinner, and come back and do a 5 minute buff for a spot free finish .


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Does Obsession wax Dynasty have any "gassing" issues?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

sm81 said:


> Does Obsession wax Dynasty have any "gassing" issues?


Why don't you use it and find out?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> Why don't you use it and find out?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I have. This issue can varies depending car color and temperature.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

8 year thread bump lol


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

sm81 said:


> Does Obsession wax Dynasty have any "gassing" issues?


Haven't you used it yet sm81? You must have had yours for months now


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> I have. This issue can varies depending car color and temperature.


:thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Have you experienced this then?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

